# Insured Sub-Contractors



## jcart01 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hey Everyone - I am starting a Roofing Company in DFW. As I am shopping insurance companies I have found that most companies want your sub contractors to be insured as well. I'm having a bit of trouble find insured roofing subs. Anyone have ideas of where to find insured crews?


----------



## ronpickle (Jun 28, 2017)

Well there is nothing called a 'roofing subcontractor', every body is a contractor and can work as a subcontractor for a general construction company or another bigger roofing company. So you can google and find a list of roofing contractors in your region, specially go for those contractors who are newer and inquire whether they are insured or not? as you can get best rates from them. In case of any more queries you can contact us, we are roofing contractors based in Texas.


----------



## PitchBuilder (Aug 27, 2017)

Here in Washington there are roofing specialty contractors that all they can do is roof related items, they must be bonded for 6k verses 12k for general and they are required to have liability and workers comp as well as commercial auto, Its best to check all three. Every state is a little different.

Also my insurance charges me off of how much subcontractor labor I use. And they better be insured if there is a claim. I usually require a million dollar policy for subs but 500k is min. It could get used up quick in court.

The state should be able to tell you if they are liscensed insured and bonded or recently were.


----------

